# Intermittent dying



## katehaun (Jul 31, 2007)

Help!

My 1994 Altima, with 133,000 miles is having some troubles. If I am stopped at an intersection or stop-sign my car will just die. Because this has been happening for the last few months I am noticing that the car seems to idle low, at about 1KRPM, and then will dip and return to the 1KRPM. When my car dies, the car will idle, dip down, and then not be able to recover and die. I cannot restart the automobile for about 10 minutes. The engine will not even turn over when I am trying to restart it. The car will restart after about 10 minutes.

Yesterday when I tried to drive it, it didn't even make it 20 feet before dying, which is unusual. In fact, I was actually not even stopped when it died this last time. 

I am not sure what is the trouble. I don't know if it is a fuel injector, alternator, or battery problem. Many people are saying its the battery, but the car will start fine at the first go, and it will eventually restart after dying. If anyone has any ideas that would be helpful!


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

sounds like the battery is almost dead, it could be because of your alternator being bad, if you can make it to a shop that can make it such as advanced or autozone and have them test it to see if it works.


----------



## speters (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you tried cleaning the IACV? This will cause a stall (engine to die). Weird it won't start back up though. Any lights come on the dash?


----------

